# The Fate of Lolcow Email



## Null (Oct 10, 2022)

In 2015, I buy a Dutch VPS with a company called CloudVPS. I put an iRedMail installation on it and hack up a PHP frontend to enable open registration. Lolcow Email is born.

In 2017, at the height of Trans Lifeline drama, which resulted in two executives being ousted for misappropriating $340,000 of charity funds (called out only by this website), Liz Fong-Jones submits a complaint from his lizf@google.com email to CloudVPS. CloudVPS, being gigachad 200cm Dutchmen, ignore this complaint.

In 2018, CloudVPS is bought by TransIP.

Nothing happens for 4 fucking years which makes me pretty confident the new Dutchmen are not retards.

In 2022, TransIP complains that Lolcow Email being DDoS attacked is a violation of their terms of service. They lock the device on Friday and only after consulting their 'legal department' on Monday am I allowed to make a final backup of the service.


As a consequence of this, I am separating the Kiwi Farms mailer from the Lolcow Email mail service. I am hoping to get Kiwi Farms outbound mail up ASAP.

Anyone who happens to have an @kiwifarms.net email address from when I gave them out in 2015 will need to DM me on the forum if you need to recover anything from your address before I permanently delete them. There's only like a dozen of these addresses and I really doubt any of them will be used.

Lolcow Email will be brought up later. I am considering my options for how I want to host this moving forward. I am probably going to wait until my own hardware is available, but I'm not sure. Sorry  if this is an inconvenience.


----------



## MarvinTheParanoidAndroid (Oct 10, 2022)

If you're deleting kiwifarms.net emails, what about lolcow.email? Will they simply be backed up to a new server or will you delete them and force the creation of new ones?


----------



## Hillary Clinton's Ass (Oct 10, 2022)

You have finally done it, troonbros.

After hundreds of man hours, screeching and complaining, together with thousands of dollars spent DDoS attacks, +-12 people have lost their emails.

It's over.


----------



## St.Davis (Oct 10, 2022)

"TransIP".
It's almost laughable.


----------



## BeanRespecter (Oct 10, 2022)

How will the dozen or so emails ever recover?!


----------



## Kitty kitty cat (Oct 10, 2022)

Hillary Clinton's Ass said:


> You have finally done it, troonbros.
> 
> After hundreds of man hours, screeching and complaining, together with thousands of dollars spent DDoS attacks, +-12 people have lost their emails.
> 
> It's over.


Some of the email havers might be real women, which will make the victory even sweeter for the troons.


----------



## Trigger Me Timbers (Oct 10, 2022)

Never knew I wanted a @kiwifarms.net till now. 

Also, how the fuck is crime being committed against you a violation on their TOS?

_“You got shot in my Walmart? Well sorry but we don’t want your business and will have to ban you from all Walmarts.”_


----------



## DankSmoker (Oct 10, 2022)

You told me to use protonmail though


----------



## MarvinTheParanoidAndroid (Oct 10, 2022)

Trigger Me Timbers said:


> Never knew I wanted a @kiwifarms.net till now.
> 
> Also, how the fuck is crime being committed against you a violation on their TOS?
> 
> _“You got shot in my Walmart? Well sorry but we don’t want your business and will have to ban you from all Walmarts.”_


Your example of a Walmart banning the shooting victim is less retarded than this, since Walmart could be held liable for the injury occurring on their property somehow. Probably not in reality though.


----------



## Phil The Thrill (Oct 10, 2022)

> In 2022, TransIP complains that Lolcow Email being DDoS attacked is a violation of their terms of service.





Trigger Me Timbers said:


> Also, how the fuck is crime being committed against you a violation on their TOS?



What the fuck? I have some business with TransIP, thanks for the heads up, it's time for me to find some other company.


----------



## Near (Oct 10, 2022)

I still got some Cock.li e-mail invites if some of you niggers need to move into an alternative. Just shoot me a DM and I'll see what I can do

Update: 2 invites left

Last 1 for grabs

out of codes


----------



## teriyakiburns (Oct 10, 2022)

Trigger Me Timbers said:


> Also, how the fuck is crime being committed against you a violation on their TOS?


I can't figure this out either. It's clearly just shit they made up to justify dumping the account.


----------



## Cedric_Eff (Oct 10, 2022)

So @deaglenation.tv’s ok right?


----------



## Null (Oct 10, 2022)

Cedric_Eff said:


> So @deaglenation.tv’s ok right?


all the domains are safe, but all emails are down. I am only splitting the @kiwifarms.net domain off.


----------



## Aegir (Oct 10, 2022)

Near said:


> I still got some Cock.li e-mail invites if some of you niggers need to move into an alternative. Just shoot me a DM and I'll see what I can do


Is cockmail no longer open registration? I love that site.


----------



## JoshPlz (Oct 10, 2022)

*Being* DDoS attacked is against the ToS? What kind of retarded faggot excuse is that?


----------



## reptile baht spaniard rid (Oct 10, 2022)

JoshPlz said:


> *Being* DDoS attacked is against the ToS? What kind of retarded faggot excuse is that?


I suspect it's more a line of "if you are being DDOS'd and it impacts us or other services, we can yeet you". Almost every TOS out there has similar shit somewhere in it.


----------



## A huge plate of beans (Oct 10, 2022)

You may pay for & use this Cinema only as long as you are not being stabbed and shouting about it - this affects others watching the movie.


----------



## AgendaPoster (Oct 10, 2022)

Hillary Clinton's Ass said:


> You have finally done it, troonbros.
> 
> After hundreds of man hours, screeching and complaining, together with thousands of dollars spent DDoS attacks, +-12 people have lost their emails.
> 
> It's over.


12 people too many


----------



## Betty White’s Ghost (Oct 10, 2022)

null my king does this mean i now have to go to the loser swiss and get a protonmail email, i was enjoying emailing britfag mps with the @whitegirlsfuckdogs.com domain


----------



## Mikoyan (Oct 10, 2022)

I moved to protonmail.

But thanks for the service, I once used my atsimu email to report a furry CP enthusiast's online activities to their parole officer. Didn't trust anything else.


----------



## glow (Oct 10, 2022)

reptile baht spaniard rid said:


> I suspect it's more a line of "if you are being DDOS'd and it impacts us or other services, we can yeet you". Almost every TOS out there has similar shit somewhere in it.


Yes although most of the time it's so you have a basis to force-upsell the customer to a higher tier. They didn't even try in this case, so I think we can draw our own conclusions.

While we are on the subject can someone hook a brother up with a cock.li invite code?


----------



## POWER IN MISERY (Oct 10, 2022)

i'm gonna miss it..


----------



## Smug Cat (Oct 10, 2022)

lmao I hope I don't have to reset the password on my [Redacted] account any time soon

thx again for all you do fam


----------



## StickFruit (Oct 10, 2022)

Hillary Clinton's Ass said:


> After hundreds of *man* hours


----------



## Lord of the Large Pants (Oct 10, 2022)

Mikoyan said:


> I moved to protonmail.
> 
> But thanks for the service, I once used my atsimu email to report a furry CP enthusiast's online activities to their parole officer. Didn't trust anything else.


Does Protonmail allow you to sign up without putting in a phone number/other e-mail/etc? I'm trying to find something that isn't easy to trace, similar to how cock.li used to be.


----------



## Ammyterasu (Oct 10, 2022)

JoshPlz said:


> *Being* DDoS attacked is against the ToS? What kind of retarded faggot excuse is that?


That's literally victim blaming fr fr


----------



## Mikoyan (Oct 10, 2022)

Lord of the Large Pants said:


> Does Protonmail allow you to sign up without putting in a phone number/other e-mail/etc? I'm trying to find something that isn't easy to trace, similar to how cock.li used to be.


They're wishy-washy on that. I think you can get away with just a captcha - BUT you have to use credit card for payment, not crypto or paypal, and you can't be signing up from a VPN.


----------



## I faked the autism (Oct 10, 2022)

If you don't want to use protonmail because you live in a country that doesn't allow speech, use a deepweb email provider. (Tor2mail) is a variation of Torbox that allows you to email to clear net emails. And there's other I posted when the site was only accessible via Tor. 
PS: These are darknet tier e-mails so you won't have issues with police contacting you about a forum (lol) and I'm pretty sure if I recall correctly blacksite email provider requires a referral code, unfortunately my email there has been lost to time (lost in a persistence tails USB drive that I don't remember the password too) otherwise I would throw referrals out. But others work just as well. 

*If you live in a country that doesn't allow speech:* 
Look into Tails it's not that complicated, it allows you to not only operate anonymously at the software level but also the hardware level and it was tailored for people who live in countries like North Korea, China, Iran, Yemen, Russia, The UK, Germany, Canada and other countries that do not allow speech. 
also endorsed by Edward Snowden  (whatever you think of his politics he's right on freedom of speech and information)


----------



## InteracialBowelSyndrome (Oct 10, 2022)

Lord of the Large Pants said:


> Does Protonmail allow you to sign up without putting in a phone number/other e-mail/etc? I'm trying to find something that isn't easy to trace, similar to how cock.li used to be.



Proton asks for a number, and then texts you a verification code.


----------



## Dergint (Oct 10, 2022)

Lord of the Large Pants said:


> Does Protonmail allow you to sign up without putting in a phone number/other e-mail/etc? I'm trying to find something that isn't easy to trace, similar to how cock.li used to be.


During the poa.st period, when poa.st had shut down registrations and told everyone to check fedi.ninja, one of the instances was advertising fedora.email as a sister service. No idea who the people behind them are / if they are known to be a shadey group, but I was pretty impressed. They seemed pretty cock.li tier with their cringe domains, but they are really shiny and allow multiple inboxes on one account, and minimum information required to set up that one account.

Also have some nifty security features - you can upload a pgp key to auto encrypt incoming messages at rest, and if you enable 2fa then your email clients will have to use a per-application password. It's above and beyond what I expect from an @awoo.wives.forsale inbox.

But again, if you don't trust the hosts themselves, then that's meaningless. Know your threat model!


----------



## Lord of the Large Pants (Oct 10, 2022)

Dergint said:


> During the poa.st period, when poa.st had shut down registrations and told everyone to check fedi.ninja, one of the instances was advertising fedora.email as a sister service. No idea who the people behind them are / if they are known to be a shadey group, but I was pretty impressed. They seemed pretty cock.li tier with their cringe domains, but they are really shiny and allow multiple inboxes on one account, and minimum information required to set up that one account.
> 
> Also have some nifty security features - you can upload a pgp key to auto encrypt incoming messages at rest, and if you enable 2fa then your email clients will have to use a per-application password. It's above and beyond what I expect from an @awoo.wives.forsale inbox.
> 
> But again, if you don't trust the hosts themselves, then that's meaningless. Know your threat model!


I'll take a look, thanks.

My main philosophy is "set it up in such a way that there's nothing for anybody to find".


----------



## R00T (Oct 10, 2022)

so does that mean i should move my trolling (and the verification email used for this account) off of a lolcow.email and onto something else?  I use them for a lot of various services and sometimes just to send a dumb email.


----------



## New001 (Oct 10, 2022)

I have Cock.li Invites Available also. about 5 of them Hit me up for a hook up if someone needs and Alternate 

I'm headed to do some stuff in town in the event i get more than 5 requests it will be first come first served.
will reply when im back


----------



## Dergint (Oct 10, 2022)

New001 said:


> I have Cock.li Invites Available also. about 5 of them Hit me up for a hook up if someone needs and Alternate
> 
> I'm headed to do some stuff in town in the event i get more than 5 requests it will be first come first served.
> will reply when im back


Do you know how often new invites are added? If it's not really slow like once a year, and if you somehow get less than 5 requests, I'd consider just using the extras on yourself so you can generate more faster...


----------



## repentance (Oct 10, 2022)

Lord of the Large Pants said:


> Does Protonmail allow you to sign up without putting in a phone number/other e-mail/etc? I'm trying to find something that isn't easy to trace, similar to how cock.li used to be.


I have a few free Protonmail accounts.  I don't recall having to provide them with any info for the free accounts.


----------



## New001 (Oct 10, 2022)

Dergint said:


> Do you know how often new invites are added? If it's not really slow like once a year, and if you somehow get less than 5 requests, I'd consider just using the extras on yourself so you can generate more faster...


My cuck.lu account has been broken for quite some time i don't really seem to get more for some reason. I have another account with alot more like 25 ish i think but im holding those for a rainy day. Figured i'd hand out what was left on the other one


----------



## pikachudidnothingwrong (Oct 10, 2022)

JoshPlz said:


> *Being* DDoS attacked is against the ToS? What kind of retarded faggot excuse is that?



One that would utterly break the internet if used anywhere or time else in all likelihood. It's just a right "right now for you" type rules. Has to be!


----------



## Dyn (Oct 10, 2022)

I'm not losing my animalfetishporn.us email am I? I use that for work.


----------



## Pepe Silvia (Oct 10, 2022)

Protonmail will let you sign up for a free account through their hidden Onion service over Tor and with a VPN on without giving another email address or phone number for confirmation. You just have to keep hopping nodes and changing VPN locations until you get one that isn't flagged for creating too many accounts. When you do find a good exit node the only thing you have to complete is a CAPTCHA. It will take a long time to find a node that only requires a CAPTCHA, but they do exist.

Another good service is Tutanota (dot) com. They do not require another email address or phone number when signing up for their free account. They will let you sign up over Tor, with a VPN, but they do not have a hidden Onion service. Once you sign up it normally takes three business days for them to manually confirm and activate your account.


----------



## Paranoia Machine (Oct 10, 2022)

NO, NOT MY KIWIFARMS EMAIL THAT I USE FOR JOB APPLICATIONS.


----------



## Cool kitties club (Oct 10, 2022)

How lolcow mail users change the email adress associated with their accounts? Will we just have to wait for the emails to come back online?


----------



## repentance (Oct 11, 2022)

Cool kitties club said:


> How lolcow mail users change the email adress associated with their accounts? Will we just have to wait for the emails to come back online?


I changed mine to Protonmail as soon as I did the password reset.  I figured that if lolcow.email went down again it may never come back up.

I just double checked my Proton accounts and you can use a passphrase for account recovery instead of a phone number or email address.  That option means no 2FA but it's not likely someone will crack the passphrase as it's generated by Proton.

Edit.  Are outbound emails working properly?  I sent an invitation and I can see that the recipient is a registered member and what they last viewed but they haven't received a confirmation email and the "latest member" is someone who joined at least an hour before them.


----------



## Seth Meyers (Oct 11, 2022)

lol at a company that drops you because you get DDoS’d


----------



## Mikoyan (Oct 11, 2022)

Seth Meyers said:


> lol at a company that drops you because you get DDoS’d


It's a weird fucking business. But this isn't terribly uncommon. Mitigation's not the cheapest thing in the world and if you're blowing out their margins, you're gone.


----------



## Seth Meyers (Oct 11, 2022)

Mikoyan said:


> It's a weird fucking business. But this isn't terribly uncommon. Mitigation's not the cheapest thing in the world and if you're blowing out their margins, you're gone.


i understand that part but who asks to get DDoS’d?


----------



## Null (Oct 12, 2022)

utes ago





Cool kitties club said:


> How lolcow mail users change the email adress associated with their accounts? Will we just have to wait for the emails to come back online?


yes


----------



## InteracialBowelSyndrome (Oct 12, 2022)

Pepe Silvia said:


> Protonmail will let you sign up for a free account through their hidden Onion service over Tor and with a VPN on without giving another email address or phone number for confirmation. You just have to keep hopping nodes and changing VPN locations until you get one that isn't flagged for creating too many accounts. When you do find a good exit node the only thing you have to complete is a CAPTCHA. It will take a long time to find a node that only requires a CAPTCHA, but they do exist.
> 
> Another good service is Tutanota (dot) com. They do not require another email address or phone number when signing up for their free account. They will let you sign up over Tor, with a VPN, but they do not have a hidden Onion service. Once you sign up it normally takes three business days for them to manually confirm and activate your account.




Thanks for this. I noticed that Proton is now saving phone numbers from previous SMS verifications. They didn't used to.

Tried to create an account, but they wouldn't let me use the same number I used for a account I deleted a few months ago.


----------



## Dick J. Faggotson (Oct 12, 2022)

Uncalled-for email provider registration experiences:



Mikoyan said:


> and you can't be signing up from a VPN.


Just signed up using Mullvad no problem.



InteracialBowelSyndrome said:


> Proton asks for a number, and then texts you a verification code.


They didn't ask for it, either. So use a non-mainstream VPN, I guess.



Pepe Silvia said:


> Another good service is Tutanota (dot) com. They will let you sign up over Tor,


Got "registration disabled" on 3 nodes. You must've been lucky or scored early.

Also I have 4 cock.li keys left, if anyone's interested. (Call DM me.)


----------



## Roman Bread (Oct 13, 2022)

Trigger Me Timbers said:


> Never knew I wanted a @kiwifarms.net till now.
> 
> Also, how the fuck is crime being committed against you a violation on their TOS?
> 
> _“You got shot in my Walmart? Well sorry but we don’t want your business and will have to ban you from all Walmarts.”_


I didn't realize kiwi farms had email


----------



## Benzo Samurai (Oct 13, 2022)

thoughts on using cock.li mail? to me their service seems sturdy and reliable + not big and mainstream. some places ban shit like proton and yandex, and cock.li does not require shiiet


----------



## Dergint (Oct 13, 2022)

Benzo Samurai said:


> thoughts on using cock.li mail? to me their service seems sturdy and reliable + not big and mainstream. some places ban shit like proton and yandex, and cock.li does not require shiiet



These are some of my oldest emails from them


Spoiler: March 31, 2016



[Cock.li News] I have been arrested, pending extradition to Germany to face criminal charges.
My friends,

This evening, I was arrested by the Romanian Police. I have been served
paperwork by the police and the SRI informing me of a pending
extradition to Germany to face criminal charges. After investigation and
discussion with the police, my Romanian lawyer (not Jess Radack, but my
personal criminal defense lawyer) has found details of the charges. I am
being extradited to face a charge under Strafgesetzbuch section 86a,
which bans, amongst other things, the use of "slogans of
unconstitutional organizations". That is all the confirmed information I
have regarding the charge, and while I don't know *why* I'm facing this
charge, I can speculate.

For about 3 weeks, I displayed a JOKE on the front page of cock.li that
shook the text on the page and displaying a rotating webm that said
"HITLER DID NOTHING WRONG". I did this while the server was hosted in
Germany, so I think this is what this is about. I've never been
unironically racist in the entire history of the site, so this is the
only thing I can come up with.

Here is a video of the joke: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iM3PU3w_Tr4

I've also been informed that my extradition is being expedited because I
am scheduled to undergo investigative surgery. The prosecution office in
the city of Zwickau believes I may have a surgically-implanted storage
device. The SRI performed forensics on my storage devices in my
apartment and did not find another copy of the cock.li data, and they
are clearly cock-hungry faggots craving another copy of the site so they
are taking any means necessary to fuck with me.

For the protection of my own personal freedom, and the freedom of my
users to E-mail cocks in peace, it is my plan upon arrival in Deutsches
Reich to challenge the prosecutor, Jürgen Pfeiffer, to a trial by
combat. Judicial combat is a Germanic traditional way of settling legal
disputes in use in the Middle Ages. It hasn't been in use on German land
since the Holy Roman Empire in the 16th century, but seeming how we're
apparently bringing back the Stasi, one more throwback couldn't hurt.

If Mr. Pfeiffer accepts my offer, a battle will be held to decide the
victor over these bogus charges, the scheduled investigative surgery, as
well as the confiscation of my beloved hard drives. I'll fight for my
users -- with memes or steel, I will be victorious.

Mr. Pfeiffer is welcome to confiscate this dick if he's still hungry.

BTW if you want your E-mail back here's his phone number: +49 375 5092
517. I can be reached at +1 (206) 203-6677.

--
    Vincent Canfield
         -cock-
5CB4 9CDC EAC7 97FB F8BD
C074 FD71 AD27 71A5 CC1B



8========================================D
        Cock.li news mailing list
         To unsubscribe, E-mail
cock.li-news-unsubscribe@lists.cock.li





Spoiler: April 08, 2016



[Cock.li News] Yes,the US Government ordered Germany to seize cock.li's HDDs
buna seara cocc.li, two pieces of news today.

First of all, the earlier E-mail was an april fools joke. Hope you liked
it :^)

Back to business, I can now confirm that it was the US government that
ordered Germany to confiscate the hard drives of cock.li earlier this
year. Here is a FOI request and response from the German government that
confirms that the confiscation is an "international" matter and
basically they won't say shit past that, lest they upset big mean Uncle
Sam. Thanks, freedom:

https://twitter.com/gexcolo/status/718488338534150153

Here is an english-translated copy of the document:
https://docs.google.com/document/d/1tV9hr9By6hs8SV5Zib1wxBPpLVPVzaU4cf7yyEpRppc/edit?usp=sharing

Secondly, Special Agent Michelle McElwee at the FBI e-mailed me some
gold today. Here is a copy of the E-mail and my responses:

https://twitter.com/gexcolo/status/718485347257163776

Basically, the FBI just asked me about an E-mail sent under the IP
address of our old German host, the same host which they raided TWICE in
a clear attempt to disrupt cock.li. I don't know if they think I'm
fucking stupid or something, but it's clear they don't need a subpoena
to access the data they're looking for. If they submit an actual
subpoena I'll of course comply with it, since it's clear the FBI is
nothing if not inefficient.

Stay horny,
    Vincent Canfield
         -cock-
5CB4 9CDC EAC7 97FB F8BD
C074 FD71 AD27 71A5 CC1B




8========================================D
        Cock.li news mailing list
         To unsubscribe, E-mail
cock.li-news-unsubscribe@lists.cock.li





Spoiler: February 03, 2016



[Cock.li News] Cock.li Raided Again By Germans, New Site,    New Domains, Other News
Preface: I'm sorry to those that were previously unsubscribed from this
list. I had to resubscribe all users as the mailing list database was
lost in the second raid. Unsubscription instructions are at the bottom
of this E-mail.

Hi Cock.li,

We have a lot to talk about, so I will try to be succinct.

1. Cock.li's second hard drive has been stolen, uh I mean "confiscated"
by the German government. This means that all the data is gone until I
get the HDD back, but the service has been restored from a user database
backup. This is why all of your E-mails went missing. This situation is
ongoing and I am still trying to find out what happened and why. Any
updates will be posted to my Twitter <https://twitter.com/gexcolo>

Here are some news articles chronicling what happened:


> http://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/...message-sent-from-8chans-e-mail-host-cock-li/
> http://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/...seized-by-german-authorities-admin-announces/
> http://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/...y-german-prosecutor-service-moves-to-iceland/



2. Cock.li has moved to a new host, Flokinet <https://flokinet.is/>. I
purchased a used server from them and new hard drives and am now
colocating in their Bucharest datacenter. Flokinet is a
privacy-conscious host that has proven they will advocate for the
privacy of their customers, and I've met with the CEO personally and
discussed cock.li's situation with him.

3. This new server was 880 EUR. The hard drives were 188 EUR. Server
setup was 75 EUR. This has put a huge financial strain on cock.li and
while the site received almost $1000 last month, it still leaves cock.li
$250 in the hole as of this month. If you have any money to spare,
please *please* donate so that cock.li will continue to be a waste of my
time, not my money. Donate here: <https://cock.li/donate>. Reminder that
cock.li operates not-for-profit, meaning no matter what I do not profit
off of donations in any way.

4. Registration is closed for all of cock.li's old domains until I get
the HDD back or figure something else out. The good news is that cock.li
has 6 new domains on which registration is open! They are: cock.lu,
cock.email, aaathats3as.com, hitler.rocks, firemail.cc, and
getbackinthe.kitchen. You can register them here:
<https://cock.li/auth/register>. Speaking of...

5. Cock.li's new site is live!!! I first started on this revision over a
year ago, but I've been distracted from finishing it and pushing it
live. Recent events have motivated me to finish the site and deploy it.
At least something good came out of this!

Thanks to everyone for your amazing support through all of this. With
all of us, cock.li will never die. The phallic reich will reign for a
thousand years.

I'll leave you with this quote from /int/:


> japan different from many,
> but all mankind share one thing
> love for dick. through dick,unity.



Love,

    Vincent Canfield
         -cock-
5CB4 9CDC EAC7 97FB F8BD
C074 FD71 AD27 71A5 CC1B




8========================================D
        Cock.li news mailing list
         To unsubscribe, E-mail
cock.li-news-unsubscribe@lists.cock.li



I assume I used to have older emails that were lost in the process.

Basically tldr by Vincent Canfield's own words, he's not going to bend over and get buttfucked by the feds, but also it's not like he can protect his infrastructure either. Don't consider him to be hostile, but don't consider him to be reliable. Maybe you can rely on his personality, but it takes more than a nice guy to stay secure. Keep using VPNs, keep using PGP, keep a backup communication method managed by a different service provider for anything you actually care about. Maybe use POP3? idk. It depends on how far you want to go with this.

Honestly I'm aiming for a level of paranoia I personally will never need.


----------



## Personal Jesus (Oct 13, 2022)

Cock.li is great if all you gonna do is use it as a throwaway to sign up to risky websites like KF but I wouldn't use it with anything more than that.


----------



## KiislovaReloaded (Oct 16, 2022)

I cannot access my whitegirlsfuckdogs email account to reactivate my @Kiislova account.
Time to move to Proton I guess.

Edit:
I'm exceptional and I don't know how to send a DM through the forum...

Edit2:
I give up, how do I proceed to get the account back @Null ?


----------



## reptile baht spaniard rid (Oct 16, 2022)

I think you just wait or abandon it. If lolcow email comes back up someday you can get it back. No idea if account merges at that point would even be a possibility.


----------



## Pepe Silvia (Oct 16, 2022)

InteracialBowelSyndrome said:


> Thanks for this. I noticed that Proton is now saving phone numbers from previous SMS verifications. They didn't used to.


They say they hash all phone numbers provided during signing up, and that they are not stored. They also say if you use the same number twice it will hash the same and they can tell if it is the same number. I don't know very much about how hashing works, but this seems suspicious to me. I'd rather sit there for hours trying new nodes to only have to complete a CAPTCHA than provide them with a phone number or other email address that they will store.



Dick J. Faggotson said:


> Got "registration disabled" on 3 nodes. You must've been lucky or scored early.


That is odd. At which step did it tell you "registration disabled" during the sign up? Was it after you chose the free plan and entered your desired email address and password? Or was it before you were even able to enter your desired email address?


----------



## Dick J. Faggotson (Oct 16, 2022)

Pepe Silvia said:


> ...Was it after you chose the free plan and entered your desired email address and password?


That's the one.


----------



## Pepe Silvia (Oct 16, 2022)

Dick J. Faggotson said:


> That's the one.


Because they only allow one free account per person, I would guess that once a node has been used to make an account it is disabled. It will probably be a pain in the ass, but you could keep trying new Tor connections until it finds one that hasn't been used already. You might already be doing this, but try clicking "new identity" instead of "new Tor circuit for this site" each time. I wonder if Tor exit nodes change IP addresses frequently? If you were to try to make a free account right after they have been changed maybe none of them would have registration disabled.


----------



## 420BlazeMy3601337Vagick (Oct 16, 2022)

__


----------



## reptile baht spaniard rid (Oct 17, 2022)

Pepe Silvia said:


> They say they hash all phone numbers provided during signing up, and that they are not stored. They also say if you use the same number twice it will hash the same and they can tell if it is the same number. I don't know very much about how hashing works, but this seems suspicious to me. I'd rather sit there for hours trying new nodes to only have to complete a CAPTCHA than provide them with a phone number or other email address that they will store.


The "we hash the number so it's not stored, but we can hash another number and see if it was used" is extremely sus. There are only a few billion phone numbers at a maximum, and running a hash of all of them to find collisions would be child's play even on an old computer.

You may want to try signing up for the email from a starbux or library computer/wifi and then not use the email at all for some period of time such that it's highly unlikely anyone could trace it back.


----------



## bot_for_hire (Nov 30, 2022)

Jihadi Josh has said:


> In the first week of December  the new moderators will be selected,  Lolcow Email will be restored, and  the floodgates open.


----------



## Null (Dec 7, 2022)

Roundcube Webmail :: Welcome to Roundcube Webmail
					






					lolcow.email
				




All domains work *except deaglenation.tv*, which appears to have expired the month Cloudflare dropped us. I thought I had moved over all the domains but this one didn't transfer. It's being squatted by an anonymous person and there doesn't appear to be any way to get in touch. If you have a deaglenation.tv address, you can sign in to read your mail, but I may not ever be able to recover the domain.


Registration for the email server is not available.

If you have been locked out of your forum account because of the email service being down, use this time to recover it. Registration for the forum is still not open. You should be able to receive emails from the Kiwi Farms to deaglenation.tv


Edit as of 11:13pm: Emails from KF are not being received. I caused the Lolcow Email server to panic somehow by trying to force deaglenation.tv emails to be received. I'm working on it.

Edit as of 12:12am: Emails from KF are being received and deaglenation.tv users should also receive their email!


----------



## TheDarknessGrows (Dec 7, 2022)

Thanks Jon.


----------



## reptile baht spaniard rid (Dec 7, 2022)

Null said:


> If you cannot recover your account because you have deaglenation.tv for your domain, stay tuned: I will figure out how to send recovery emails to those accounts.


If you control the outbound mail server, forcing overriding MX records for that address should work, via /etc/hosts or a bind cache or something. 



			http://www.jbytechnologies.com/linux/sendmail-override-dns.html
		




			Postfix manual - transport(5)


----------



## Null (Dec 7, 2022)

reptile baht spaniard rid said:


> If you control the outbound mail server, forcing overriding MX records for that address should work, via /etc/hosts or a bind cache or something.


The mailbot is on a special server using mailcow, I'll look into this before bed. I was investigating a DNS hack previously.


----------



## Useful_Mistake (Dec 7, 2022)

Null said:


> Registration for the email server is not available.


Will you be ever reopening registrations for this?


----------



## Dergint (Dec 7, 2022)

Temporarily domain forwarding maybe? Have emails from @deagle-bandaid.lolcow.email deposited into the inbox of their @deaglenation.tv counterpart, then programmatically update affected KF.net email addresses accordingly. Put a giant fucking disclaimer on it that the subdomain will only be active for a month and they need to change to a different inbox immediately.

E: I think the term I'm looking for is "alias domain"?


----------



## Null (Dec 7, 2022)

Useful_Mistake said:


> Will you be ever reopening registrations for this?


Yes.



reptile baht spaniard rid said:


> If you control the outbound mail server, forcing overriding MX records for that address should work, via /etc/hosts or a bind cache or something.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm looking into doing this with postfix but the alias I've tried doesn't appear to be working. Mailcow's config is very complex though.


----------



## Nikes_JustDoIt (Dec 7, 2022)

Thanks Null for bring it back


----------



## Null (Dec 7, 2022)

If someone with a deaglenation.tv email can confirm they could recover their account, please let me know.


----------



## Blue Whirlwind (Dec 8, 2022)

Null said:


> Roundcube Webmail :: Welcome to Roundcube Webmail
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hell yea
Should we be changing our emails? I feel like the chance of... this, happening again are slim to none (though I would have said that about it happening in the first place so).


----------



## Personal Jesus (Dec 8, 2022)

I like to use lolcow.email so that all my KF data stays in-house (including kiwifarms.cc), hopefully there won't be a situation where the email is down and the forum has a forced password reset again.


----------



## 76 Trombones (Dec 8, 2022)

From the bottom of my newfag lurker heart, thanks for getting lolcow.email back up.  God bless, Jersh.


----------



## Fingal Olsson (Dec 9, 2022)

We're finally back, baby!


----------



## temeluchus (Dec 11, 2022)

> DATABASE ERROR!​Unable to connect to the database!
> Please contact your server administrator.



It appears to have broken again.


----------



## Null (Dec 11, 2022)

Sorry, the disk was filled up very quickly. I've resized it and rebooted.


----------



## Personal Jesus (Dec 11, 2022)

Null said:


> Sorry, the disk was filled up very quickly. I've resized it and rebooted.


I want to change the domain I'm using. I was going to do it by deleting my current account and creating another one but I can't find an option to delete the account. Is there a way to delete it?


----------



## Null (Dec 11, 2022)

Personal Jesus said:


> I want to change the domain I'm using. I was going to do it by deleting my current account and creating another one but I can't find an option to delete the account. Is there a way to delete it?


no? and there's no registrations either mate.


----------



## Ridley (Dec 11, 2022)

What domain names does it usually have for when registrations go back up?


----------



## Negg (Dec 12, 2022)

Where at?


----------



## Telo Miriam (Dec 12, 2022)

Max's Severed Head said:


> View attachment 4054896
> Where at?








						Register
					






					kiwifarms.net


----------



## Negg (Dec 12, 2022)

Telo Miriam said:


> Register
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh I'm retarded, I thought Lolcow Email registration was reopened.


----------



## Personal Jesus (Dec 12, 2022)

Ridley said:


> What domain names does it usually have for when registrations go back up?


These were the domains available as of the last time registrations were up:
https://archive.vn/6P4kD#selection-233.0-246.0


----------



## Mister Qwerty (Dec 12, 2022)

I’ve been trying to log in to lolcow.email using my password account for the last couple of days but I keep getting a login failed or site can’t be reached message.


----------



## Niall Meanwhile (Dec 12, 2022)

Same here, deaglenation.tv user. I keep getting "unable to connect" right after hitting login. I still don't know whether it's a domain thing, me being retarded and actually misremembering the password, or an unholy combination of both.


----------



## Critical Hole (Dec 14, 2022)

gamergate.us email, I can log in but any password reset request emails from my OG account get lost in the void.


----------



## raticate (Dec 16, 2022)

gasmergate.us email. i can log in but havent received an email since friday the ninth of december. used to get lots of emails before that


----------



## Ebonic Tutor (Dec 16, 2022)

None of my previous logins work for lolcowemail? I've had like 2 or so and neither seem to work now.


----------

